# Tips to beat the heat.



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I hate the heat as well.
I would rather be cold than hot.
The best thing for me was getting out of the field and going inside.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

That air gun one is a good trick. I used to just blow it down the back of my shirt collar too.

I would find that while working in Cuba, just going to the head and removing my pants, boots, and socks for just 5 minutes and sitting on a cold toilet seat was great, then I would rinse off my feet...very refreshing. I sometimes would carry a pair of fresh socks in my cargo pants (for after washing my feet) on the long shifts.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You guys need to be very careful with those compressed air nozzles.
Just a tiny bit of air in the wrong place could prove deadly.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

1. Learn to live without AC, you will better acclimate to working in the heat. 

2. Live in Northern Minnesota. Two nights ago it was in the 40s.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

backstay said:


> 1. Learn to live without AC, you will better acclimate to working in the heat.
> 
> 2. Live in Northern Minnesota. Two nights ago it was in the 40s.


Your first tip is spot on. Driving with open windows over AC is how I learned that.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I love the heat and I do nothing to beat it. I just stay hydrated and enjoy that it's not snowing and my fingers aren't numb. :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The only people who don't use air conditioning are Bernie Sanders supporters.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

122ºF in Phoenix today. 72ºF here in Pittsburgh at 4pm. 
We've had several summers where it never hit 90º but June has already hit 91 this year. That's hot enough.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> The only people who don't use air conditioning are Bernie Sanders supporters.


I have one in my bedroom for sleeping, but dont usually use it in the van. If its really hot and humid i'll run the a/c with the windows down. The old Chevy van was a different story, since it had a ball vent right under the steering wheel. Wearing shorts, you could twist your leg just right and get a blast of cold air right up to the twins. Stupid Ford.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

FWIW...
1) Bandana folded to 1.5" wide on your forehead
2) Rag or cloth under hat, so, it covers your neck (sun)
3) Light long sleeve shirt, keeps direct sun off skin & prevents sunburn
4) Stay hydrated, for every 2-3 waters drink one Gatorade, some people do better drinking cool or cold but not ice cold drinks which may cause cramps or diarrhea 
5) Plan hardest/worst work for the morning (heat of the day is 2-4 pm approximately)
6) Small or personal fan
7) Start work at 6am & finish at 2:30 or do an evening shift


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> You guys need to be very careful with those compressed air nozzles.
> Just a tiny bit of air in the wrong place could prove deadly.


So uhhh no REAL blowjobs?

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Maybe your boss will spring for this...
http://www.homedepot.com/b/Heating-...ioners-Portable-Air-Conditioners/N-5yc1vZc4m4


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

socks..O.D. green ..extra pairs...extra bandanas under soft cap 

lots of water...and NO BEER while working.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

backstay said:


> 1. Learn to live without AC, you will better acclimate to working in the heat.
> 
> 2. Live in Northern Minnesota. Two nights ago it was in the 40s.


Same in Washington State...I have no A/C in my house here...nor central heat.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

cuba_pete said:


> Same in Washington State...I have no A/C in my house here...nor central heat.


Not many areas can get away with that. 20 years ago my friends bought a tract house in coastal northern San Diego county, they houses all had furnaces but no a/c installed (though it was roughed in for it.) I'm wondering if they use a/c there now.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

HackWork said:


> The only people who don't use air conditioning are Bernie Sanders supporters.


Fighting words, take it back or else! :furious:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyone north of the 37th parallel doesn't need air.
Except old people ... they're ... well they're old and need air :laughing:

I saw the news with 118˚ in Arizona .... WTF  ... I want to see videos of eggs frying in the laneway !


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Bird dog said:


> Maybe your boss will spring for this...
> http://www.homedepot.com/b/Heating-...ioners-Portable-Air-Conditioners/N-5yc1vZc4m4


Heh. Maybe if i can make it out of spare parts.

I do most of your other tips. I have my Ryobi personal fan. Will run a full shift on high with one battery. I bought it for lift work since its always so hot near the ceiling. I use it all over the place though.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

emtnut said:


> Anyone north of the 37th parallel doesn't need air.
> Except old people ... they're ... well they're old and need air :laughing:
> 
> I saw the news with 118˚ in Arizona .... WTF  ... I want to see videos of eggs frying in the laneway !


I lived there in 90 when it got to 121 or 122 depending on your source. It got to 118 pretty much every year. I never fried an egg BUT my personal monstrous van got egged when i parked it in a Richie rich neighborhood. Guess it wasn't nice enough or something. Any way it was mid July when there's always a week with temps in the mid to high teens. That egg did cook onto my van. It was like varnish, could not be scrubbed off.i ended up leaving it there. It was kinda psychedellic looking so i painted it freaky colors and just went on with life.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

cuba_pete said:


> That air gun one is a good trick. I used to just blow it down the back of my shirt collar too.
> 
> I would find that while working in Cuba, just going to the head and removing my pants, boots, and socks for just 5 minutes and sitting on a cold toilet seat was great, then I would rinse off my feet...very refreshing. I sometimes would carry a pair of fresh socks in my cargo pants (for after washing my feet) on the long shifts.


Yeah. The bathroom at our shop is air conditioned. I learned to sit down to pee for the reasons you give. Dont judge... I hate being hot more than i care about gender appropriate peeing.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flyingsod said:


> Yeah. The bathroom at our shop is air conditioned. I learned to sit down to pee for the reasons you give. Dont judge... I hate being hot more than i care about gender appropriate peeing.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


Sometimes that minute to sit there and collect your thoughts while taking a leak can be a great thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The only people who don't use air conditioning are Bernie Sanders supporters.


You mean the only people who want you to think they don't use a/c are Bernie supporters, not that they actually don't when nobody is watching.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You mean the only people who want you to think they don't use a/c are Bernie supporters, not that they actually don't when nobody is watching.


Yeah. Bernie Supporters and Antifa all use A/C, they just brag on internet forums about how they don't. 

Not using A/C is like not eating cheese or not farting at the urinal. It's un-American.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Yeah. Bernie Supporters and Antifa all use A/C, they just brag on internet forums about how they don't.
> 
> Not using A/C is like not eating cheese or not farting at the urinal. It's un-American.


:thumbsup: Agreed!


Kind of like working in the pantry of a self proclaimed 'vegan', one learns the truth quickly when they see that can of Hormel bacon bits on the shelf.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The only people who don't use air conditioning are Bernie Sanders supporters.


I love Bernie and AC. Its on right now. Ahhhhh :thumbsup:



Flyingsod said:


> Yeah. The bathroom at our shop is air conditioned. I learned to sit down to pee for the reasons you give. Dont judge... I hate being hot more than i care about gender appropriate peeing.


Sitting to pee has more than one advantage.
If you ever have to clean your own bathroom, you will understand what I mean.
Every single drop goes into the toilet, not the floor and or the seat.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I love Bernie and AC. Its on right now. Ahhhhh :thumbsup:


That why I make an exception for you.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

John Valdes said:


> I love Bernie and AC. Its on right now. Ahhhhh [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol














Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

I keep my water whatever temp it is outside. I find that the warmer water hydrates better. Kind of a basic chemistry rule of thumb too. I also don't notice the heat as much right after I drink it.

I work a bit slower. It isn't as rush rush in a 120 degree house. The heat is just too much. 

Wear light colored clothing. 

This is my first time doing new construction though. I'm used to being inside plants.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://kfor.com/2014/05/05/new-cooling-chair-helps-firefighters-cool-off/


Ever notice how your arms always feel hot like they have been burned in the summer? 

Sometimes they even feel hot to the touch even several hours after work.

This is a great idea! You could easily adapt a foldout chair like this. Just add two aquarium pumps to circulate the water, poof you're cool!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I do notice how my forearms are very hot many hours after coming inside into the AC and cooling off. Sometimes even after a cold shower.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Yeah. Bernie Supporters and Antifa all use A/C, they just brag on internet forums about how they don't.
> 
> Not using A/C is like not eating cheese or not farting at the urinal. It's un-American.


Next you're going to say I'm a Bernie fan because I'm off grid. Well I'll prove I'm not. I got me a SKS rifle...opps, that didn't help!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Truth is, everyone has a Norinco or 12 that they found on sale for too cheap not to buy. They work well for giving away incase the zombies ever come.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Truth is, everyone has a Norinco or 12 that they found on sale for too cheap not to buy. They work well for giving away incase the zombies ever come.


In case of zombies I'd prefer that 7.62x39 over 5.56 nato anyday of the week.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> In case of zombies I'd prefer that 7.62x39 over 5.56 nato anyday of the week.


I am not talking about me. I'm talking about cheap hand-outs.

As for me, I am going a whole different direction. Zombies only need a good shot to the head. 5.56 is more than enough. Hell, even 22LR is plenty.

7.62 is too damn heavy. You need to be able to carry thousands of rounds. The smaller the better. 

I'd probably carry an M4 with a loadout of 5.56 for taking care of human rioters and then as many bricks of 22LR as I could possibly carry. I haven't decided on a weapon, though. It's such a hard decision that I have been dwelling on for decades.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If there's a place to change at work you can take extra shirts, socks, boots, underwear etc. and change clothes a few times per day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I am not talking about me. I'm talking about cheap hand-outs.
> 
> As for me, I am going a whole different direction. Zombies only need a good shot to the head. 5.56 is more than enough. Hell, even 22LR is plenty.
> 
> ...


Well if you were actually talking a 'Walking Dead' scenario and a .22 would be sufficient a Colt Woodsman or Ruger Mark IV would give you mag capacity and target quality in a quality platform.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

sparkiez said:


> I keep my water whatever temp it is outside. I find that the warmer water hydrates better. Kind of a basic chemistry rule of thumb too. I also don't notice the heat as much right after I drink it.
> 
> I work a bit slower. It isn't as rush rush in a 120 degree house. The heat is just too much.
> 
> ...


Bleh. Being inside plants is what i dread the most. Most of them suffer from the oven effect since rarely is the ceiling insulated.

 You're prolly right about water temperature and hydration. Your body has to warm up any anything cold you eat or drink so you are getting a thermogenic effect. What happens when energy is used...heat is created as a by product. 
This is very interesting. You don't want your body ramping up its heat generating processes when your already feeling icky hot. Thanks for that idea.

I already know for a fact that drinking hot beverages ramps up your bodies cooling mechanisms. This has been studied and documented. Apparently a main conduit for our bodies temperature detection is the tongue. (Kinda like a snake) Maybe counter intuitive for us North Americans but about a billion people living in the hot arid regions of the world know this. It stands to reason that the opposite might also be true.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Zombies. Nothing to do with heat But I think yawl are wacked out considering carrying firearms through the Zapocalypse. Like many of you I have thought long and hard about the topic.
The proper course of action is an air rifle. As you noted Hack, the amount of ammo you can carry is of paramount importance. With pellets, especially the alloy ones weighing an avg of 13 grains each, you can easily carry 10k rounds on you. And that's for .22 cal pellets, nearly half again as much if you feel the normal .17 are good enough. Carrying around a scuba tank to refill the rifle might suck BUT they do make a hand pump. Might take a while to recharge but its the better option for mobility. Add a silencer (which works better than firearm silencers) for near zero sound and its an added bonus of not attracting Z's or Thugs.
If you have to climb a tower to escape the horde you are not going to be able to carry enough cartridges to take out a whole small town. you'd need to do that because every shot is a signal to the rest of the dead in the area to come see you. but you CAN carry enough pellets to do so. Add a high capacity sidearm for fast close combat scenarios and your golden. Better add two sidearms. 
If your laughing I have to suspect you've not messed with any of the high end air rifles available.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flyingsod said:


> Zombies. Nothing to do with heat But I think yawl are wacked out considering carrying firearms through the Zapocalypse. Like many of you I have thought long and hard about the topic.
> The proper course of action is an air rifle. As you noted Hack, the amount of ammo you can carry is of paramount importance. With pellets, especially the alloy ones weighing an avg of 13 grains each, you can easily carry 10k rounds on you. And that's for .22 cal pellets, nearly half again as much if you feel the normal .17 are good enough. Carrying around a scuba tank to refill the rifle might suck BUT they do make a hand pump. Might take a while to recharge but its the better option for mobility. Add a silencer (which works better than firearm silencers) for near zero sound and its an added bonus of not attracting Z's or Thugs.
> If you have to climb a tower to escape the horde you are not going to be able to carry enough cartridges to take out a whole small town. you'd need to do that because every shot is a signal to the rest of the dead in the area to come see you. but you CAN carry enough pellets to do so. Add a high capacity sidearm for fast close combat scenarios and your golden. Better add two sidearms.
> If your laughing I have to suspect you've not messed with any of the high end air rifles available.


Where exactly are you planning on refilling that scuba tank?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Flyingsod said:


> Zombies. Nothing to do with heat But I think yawl are wacked out considering carrying firearms through the Zapocalypse. Like many of you I have thought long and hard about the topic.
> The proper course of action is an air rifle. As you noted Hack, the amount of ammo you can carry is of paramount importance. With pellets, especially the alloy ones weighing an avg of 13 grains each, you can easily carry 10k rounds on you. And that's for .22 cal pellets, nearly half again as much if you feel the normal .17 are good enough. Carrying around a scuba tank to refill the rifle might suck BUT they do make a hand pump. Might take a while to recharge but its the better option for mobility. Add a silencer (which works better than firearm silencers) for near zero sound and its an added bonus of not attracting Z's or Thugs.
> If you have to climb a tower to escape the horde you are not going to be able to carry enough cartridges to take out a whole small town. you'd need to do that because every shot is a signal to the rest of the dead in the area to come see you. but you CAN carry enough pellets to do so. Add a high capacity sidearm for fast close combat scenarios and your golden. Better add two sidearms.
> If your laughing I have to suspect you've not messed with any of the high end air rifles available.


 You and I should get together to discuss this further.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

sparkiez said:


> I keep my water whatever temp it is outside. I find that the warmer water hydrates better. Kind of a basic chemistry rule of thumb too. I also don't notice the heat as much right after I drink it.
> I work a bit slower. It isn't as rush rush in a 120 degree house. The heat is just too much.
> Wear light colored clothing.
> This is my first time doing new construction though. I'm used to being inside plants.



While this sounds completely true, I like anything I drink (other than coffee) to be ice cold.
I like my food hot as well. So even the last bites are still warm.
I always heat dinner plates in the oven too.
I am always heating up coffee and food in the microwave while others are fine with it the way it is.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I am not talking about me. I'm talking about cheap hand-outs.
> 
> As for me, I am going a whole different direction. Zombies only need a good shot to the head. 5.56 is more than enough. Hell, even 22LR is plenty.
> 
> ...


:no::no::no:

Air rifle.

Here is a 20 shot 50 caliber









Here is a 25 caliber very quiet, very accurate.










Here is a .45 caliber for those long shots.










and all are unregulated


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Not in NJ. I need my Firearms ID card to buy a pellet/BB rifle and a handgun permit to buy a pellet pistol.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The only people who don't use air conditioning are Bernie Sanders supporters.


IDK... There are a ton of houses in Cali with cheap ass Republican Murica dolts in them without AC..... "That's too expensive", "My parents didn't have that", "It doesn't get that hot here that often...."

Mine is currently set at 68 and I don't care that the grid is stressed!:laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A California republican is still far left and most likely supported Bernie.

I know because it's the same here.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I am not talking about me. I'm talking about cheap hand-outs.
> 
> As for me, I am going a whole different direction. Zombies only need a good shot to the head. 5.56 is more than enough. Hell, even 22LR is plenty.
> 
> ...


Add a suppressor and it's better. Actually, you should go to 300 Blackout. Subsonic, with a suppressor and it makes no noise. We're taking WROL here. $230 for a 10.5 in 300 BO upper, no BCG or charge handle.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Get an office job, one with AC.....


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Switched said:


> Get an office job, one with AC.....


Been considering that anyway. Been thinking about working for a school so i can just have summers off.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Truth is, everyone has a Norinco or 12 that they found on sale for too cheap not to buy. They work well for giving away incase the zombies ever come.


I have some "Zombie News" for everyone...they are here , right now in
my great state of Ohio...Meth heads , heroin addicts ....


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

$290 for this one.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well if you were actually talking a 'Walking Dead' scenario and a .22 would be sufficient a Colt Woodsman or Ruger Mark IV would give you mag capacity and target quality in a quality platform.


I like the weapons I was using today on Turok...nuclear bow & arrow...
mini gun w/ unlimited ammo....alien gun....auto shot gun / w/ explosive
shells (preferably) ...crono scepter is the bomb:thumbsup:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Flyingsod said:


> Zombies. Nothing to do with heat But I think yawl are wacked out considering carrying firearms through the Zapocalypse. Like many of you I have thought long and hard about the topic.
> The proper course of action is an air rifle. As you noted Hack, the amount of ammo you can carry is of paramount importance. With pellets, especially the alloy ones weighing an avg of 13 grains each, you can easily carry 10k rounds on you. And that's for .22 cal pellets, nearly half again as much if you feel the normal .17 are good enough. Carrying around a scuba tank to refill the rifle might suck BUT they do make a hand pump. Might take a while to recharge but its the better option for mobility. Add a silencer (which works better than firearm silencers) for near zero sound and its an added bonus of not attracting Z's or Thugs.
> If you have to climb a tower to escape the horde you are not going to be able to carry enough cartridges to take out a whole small town. you'd need to do that because every shot is a signal to the rest of the dead in the area to come see you. but you CAN carry enough pellets to do so. Add a high capacity sidearm for fast close combat scenarios and your golden. Better add two sidearms.
> If your laughing I have to suspect you've not messed with any of the high end air rifles available.


Sheratons are nice


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Flyingsod said:


> Been considering that anyway. Been thinking about working for a school so i can just have summers off.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


doesn't maintenace keep working thru summer?


----------



## v0ltag3 (Jul 30, 2016)

Y'all are too funny - half talking about tips and tricks to beat the heat and the rest talking about the possibility of the zombie apocalypse!! Haha! So here is my input on both of these subjects...

I know room temp water is good // better for you for the body to process and I usually have a few water bottles on hand that are "warm" but another thing I do is keep a igloo or coleman thermal water bottle filled with ice and I'll pack a few nectarines, plums, maybe some cherries in that same container with the ice water...it's nice to be able to pull out a ice cold piece of fresh native fruit and snack on it - very refreshing IMO. Just make sure you don't have nasty hands so your water doesn't get gritty! 

Another thing I would do is bring a bandanna that can be soaked in cold water and drape it on the back of my neck for a few - that also really helps to cool down! 

I agree about the ac, at least in the vehicles...used to love the vent windows in my 94 - f150 && 97 f350, pop those suckers and they beat the hell outta the ac!

Now for the other topic here - have you checked out the Ruger Pac Lite / ultra light series (believe that's the right name) very cool .22 pistol, lightweight, semi auto, can be fitted for a suppressor, and you can carry a ton of .22 on you for it! 

I like the thought of having a high powered air rifle to take care of the walkers though. Great idea! Actually I read quite a few great ideas for keeping your local undead neighbors at bay - should I ever find myself in such a situation...I can see that you guys have put a ton of thought into that topic and I might have to get myself and the ol lady seriously prepaired ourselves as I'm way behind the curve far as the rest of you on that subject!! Haha!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You're not prepared for a zombie apocalypse! Even the US government is! 



https://blogs.cdc.gov/publichealthmatters/2011/05/preparedness-101-zombie-apocalypse/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> I like the weapons I was using today on Turok...nuclear bow & arrow...
> mini gun w/ unlimited ammo....alien gun....auto shot gun / w/ explosive
> shells (preferably) ...crono scepter is the bomb:thumbsup:



The examples there that are in production could be fun.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> doesn't maintenace keep working thru summer?


The large ones do, some of the smaller districts have limited hours.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> $290 for this one.


.458 socom?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I hate zombies.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Flyingsod said:


> Been considering that anyway. Been thinking about working for a school so i can just have summers off.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


An old coworker works for the school district now.... He gets to work all summer.

Good new is he has a lot of work, he is the first electrician they have hired, all the past work was done by maintenance guys, all of it wrong!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> .458 socom?


300 Blackout, so you can wipe zombies out quietly :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> 300 Blackout, so you can wipe zombies out quietly :thumbsup:


I don't have one of those.............

Almost said yet.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

"There's nothing like a good blaster" Hans Solo


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> "There's nothing like a good blaster" Hans Solo


So true!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Bird dog said:


> "There's nothing like a good blaster" Hans Solo


Of one kind or another.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Another tip to beat the heat is to start way earlier in the morning
like 4:00 a.m. ( if you are on an unoccupied job site).


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I think it was 120/277 that posted using a portable AC unit in attics.... But in Arizona I think you do that even in the winter.....


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

A 5.0 battery in this will last 6 hours on high speed.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

zac said:


> A 5.0 battery in this will last 6 hours on high speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe rig up a mister to it.....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I still have to buy one. $69 at Home Depot. And I will finally get some good use out of that 6.0 battery I paid so much for.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


>


Show off!


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Gonna add another of my own.

Moisture wicking clothing.

Helps soooooooo much. I love it so much i bought some nice moisture wicking polos at a great discount from Gander Mt and had the embroidery co my employer uses put the official company logo on them. Paid for it myself but it was very much worth it. Only trouble is that they are not FR so i have to change into horrible thick ass company FR shirt off I'm getting in a panel.

But moisture wicking to beat the heat is A #1.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I had some wigwam polyester based socks that were supposed to be good at keeping feet cool. I switched to back to a very thin wool wigwam hiking sock and it was a massive improvement on foot temperature and soreness. My feet were so uncomfortable during and after work I thought I needed new boots. Turns out it was the socks.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

TGGT said:


> I had some wigwam polyester based socks that were supposed to be good at keeping feet cool. I switched to back to a very thin wool wigwam hiking sock and it was a massive improvement on foot temperature and soreness. My feet were so uncomfortable during and after work I thought I needed new boots. Turns out it was the socks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


I switched to wool socks and just could not go another direction... 

These are what I have been getting:https://darntough.com


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have been wearing white or black wool crew socks summer and winter for about 30 years, you can't beat them, the wigwams are the only good ones I can find any more. You have to watch, merino wool made a comeback in outdoor clothing a few years ago,there's a lot of overpriced junk, a lot that are labelled wool socks are 50% or less wool. The 80% wool / 20% nylon are the ones you want.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah. I can't believe I labored under the false believe that cotton was the best material for socks for sooooo long. I made the jump to wool and other high tech materials about a decade ago. A subject that prolly deserves its own "thread"

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flyingsod said:


> Yeah. I can't believe I labored under the false believe that cotton was the best material for socks for sooooo long. I made the jump to wool and other high tech materials about a decade ago. A subject that prolly deserves its own "thread"
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


Military issue boot socks have a wool foot and synthetic upper, best socks I've ever worn.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Military issue boot socks have a wool foot and synthetic upper, best socks I've ever worn.


Never thought about looking into them. I will deff do so. Thanks!

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flyingsod said:


> Never thought about looking into them. I will deff do so. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


You're welcome.

I bought a case of 2nds (stamped rejected) that were just slightly different heights for the most part, some mismarked sizes, and some the color was off a shade or two for $25 from a surplus site on line a while back and the wife uses the smaller ones when she wears work boots.

Cheaper than dirt has them at times.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Today's tip is a long patch cord


----------

